# MEMORY LANES 2018 ...LAST SHOW?........maybe....



## bobcycles (Apr 28, 2018)

Gone but not forgotten....






 


Maybe?







.......maybe not?


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 28, 2018)

No outlet


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 28, 2018)

I would guess, next year, the "New Memory Lane"
meet will be there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2018)

I heard a lot of rumors flying and even one guy that says he is going to make it happen. Seems like there might be a chance. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I heard a lot of rumors flying and even one guy that says he is going to make it happen. Seems like there might be a chance. V/r Shawn



I hope so! I'll try my damnest to make it next year!


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 28, 2018)

Grand Rapids is a cool, quaint little town! I don’t like driving from Napoleon or Bowling Green all the time and Toledo for a dinner. Maybe it’s time to update the show a little closer to other resources and accommodations since the building had been sold. I’ve heard people say I haven’t taken a shower in a week!  Maybe look at all the possibilities.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 29, 2018)

Anyone who has ever seriously considered running a swap meet quickly finds out how much work, aggravation and money it takes..Early on, Memory Lane was robbed of thousands of dollars worth of Schwinn Krates  after everyone left for the Ann Arbor Show. After that episode, I'm surprised there was any more swaps.  At our local Arlington Heights show here in Illinois, some scumbag broke into a glass showcase and stole the owners personal collection tire patch kits, during the show. This is the thanks they get for running a swap.   I heard Larry Busch, of Memory Lane, mutter under his breath, " I don't have to do this...." in reference to having a swap meet, after arguing with a fellow that was pissed off because Larry didn't want him to park his big R.V. on the black-top. Who needs that kind of aggravation?
Many swaps collapse after the first or second time because of lack of attendance. I hear lots of complaining during swaps, about different things. Small spaces, lack of attendance, no parking, the list goes on and on. I Never complain about shows or swaps and am thankful to the people that make it happen, it's lots of work. Let's hope Memory Lane can continue


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 29, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Anyone who has ever seriously considered running a swap meet quickly finds out how much work, aggravation and money it takes..Early on, Memory Lane was robbed of thousands of dollars worth of Schwinn Krates  after everyone left for the Ann Arbor Show. After that episode, I'm surprised there was any more swaps.  At our local Arlington Heights show here in Illinois, some scumbag broke into a glass showcase and stole the owners personal collection tire patch kits, during the show. This is the thanks they get for running a swap.   I heard Larry Busch, of Memory Lane, mutter under his breath, " I don't have to do this...." in reference to having a swap meet, after arguing with a fellow that was pissed off because Larry didn't want him to park his big R.V. on the black-top. Who needs that kind of aggravation?
> Many swaps collapse after the first or second time because of lack of attendance. I hear lots of complaining during swaps, about different things. Small spaces, lack of attendance, no parking, the list goes on and on. I Never complain about shows or swaps and am thankful to the people that make it happen, it's lots of work. Let's hope Memory Lane can continue



yes tinker dave your right , its a lot of work, my brother and I put a bicycle show and old car show .you just get one done and start for the next one . we were up to 12 trofys and a lot of door prizes but we enjoyed it !!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 29, 2018)

o buy the way tinker dave , it was good to see you there , your allways a lot of fun and you love the hobby as I do , not only the bikes from all over , I meet higgins47 at the show we hit it off right a way a reel nice gentleman . he got a reel nice collection of jet flow Higgins and colour flows and indian moter cycle here is a picture of him with his indian  from bicycle larry


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 2, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Anyone who has ever seriously considered running a swap meet quickly finds out how much work, aggravation and money it takes..Early on, Memory Lane was robbed of thousands of dollars worth of Schwinn Krates  after everyone left for the Ann Arbor Show. After that episode, I'm surprised there was any more swaps.  At our local Arlington Heights show here in Illinois, some scumbag broke into a glass showcase and stole the owners personal collection tire patch kits, during the show. This is the thanks they get for running a swap.   I heard Larry Busch, of Memory Lane, mutter under his breath, " I don't have to do this...." in reference to having a swap meet, after arguing with a fellow that was pissed off because Larry didn't want him to park his big R.V. on the black-top. Who needs that kind of aggravation?
> Many swaps collapse after the first or second time because of lack of attendance. I hear lots of complaining during swaps, about different things. Small spaces, lack of attendance, no parking, the list goes on and on. I Never complain about shows or swaps and am thankful to the people that make it happen, it's lots of work. Let's hope Memory Lane can continue





*You are absolutely on point ... I started the CYCLONE COASTER swaps in 2006 - we are now on our 20th swapmeet which is we are able to do thanks to our friend Chris Reece - former drummer of the band Social Distortion & the Owner of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar ( where our swaps are held ) -- Chris has his staff open the PIKE Restaurant & Bar 3 hours early @ 7:00 am ... to provide his entire menu of food - including his World famouse breakfast burritos along with his full bar & his back parking lot - home of the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEETS since day one .. as well as the support from our many friends in our community making the swaps & local events a part of the local scene .. Overall the CYCLONE COASTER free swapmeets are well attended with killer things from fellow riders at great prices you won't find easily or at all ...  

SURE parking is always a issue - but parking is usually a problem anywhere there is a gathering of any kind  ... I have also found the people who complain about things are those who never do anything to make their complaint any better & expect that you will somehow fix their complaint for them - I can listen - BUT please understand there is a lot behind the scenes work to make rides & events what they are - If you want to complain - maybe just step up & help those making events happen in your areas ... 

I started the CC swaps to fill a void in my area .. I went to many smaller swaps in my area back in the days - all of them had fizzled away - mostly due to permits & insurance costs .. I no longer miss the swaps of yesteryear with the success of our CYCLONE swaps .. I hope someone fills the Memory Lane swaps shoes .. there is still a lot of interest in our bicycle community .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2018)

If it is the last show at Memory Lane, I'm happy I was was there.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2018)

catfish said:


> If it is the last show at Memory Lane, I'm happy I was was there. View attachment 799473 View attachment 799474



Your photographer was on his "A" game!


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Your photographer was on his "A" game!




Yes he was! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 2, 2018)

catfish said:


> If it is the last show at Memory Lane, I'm happy I was was there. View attachment 799473 View attachment 799474



it was good to talk to you ,the weather was super .and there was a lot of new comers there !!!!


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2018)

bicycle larry said:


> it was good to talk to you ,the weather was super .and there was a lot of new comers there !!!!




It was great to see and talk to everyone.


----------



## JOEL (May 2, 2018)

Both Harv and Lisa told me they plan to continue the swap meet on site. If at some point they decide not to continue I heard several possible alternatives discussed. Don't write it off just yet.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 2, 2018)

JOEL said:


> Both Harv and Lisa told me they plan to continue the swap meet on site. If at some point they decide not to continue I heard several possible alternatives discussed. Don't write it off just yet.



they told me the same thing Joel , thanks for putting this on . yes please don't right it off yet !!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------

